# Shiftezy for Rohloff - Anybody tried?



## UncleRobin (Dec 28, 2009)

It looks like there is a new improved version now; Shiftezy II.

Incase you are not familiar with Shiftezy, it is an electronic shifter kit for a Rohloff hub. It replaces the twist shifter and cables with pushbuttons and wires.



















UR


----------



## Chocolatebike (Feb 15, 2011)

No experience but, like you UR, I'm waiting to hear some feedback.
I'm very tempted by this since I'm not thrilled with the Hubbub mounted shifter on my drop-bar, Rohloff equipped bike.
I believe that they're soon going to be bringing out a model with the facility for the battery to be constantly charged from a hub dynamo. I have one of those too :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

Intriguing. What's really cool is the test bike they have on their webpage. It's a Cruzbike Silvio clone with a slack HTA, much more sophisticated suspension, more laid back seating, disc brakes, Rohloff, and 26" wheels. Awesome!


----------

